# How to Kill a Chairlift



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

YouTube - Avalanche explosion result


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Crazy Europeans (at least that is my guess)


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Russians, so I understand.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

sounded like "oh crap" in just about any language....


----------

